# Endler or Guppy?



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

About 6 months ago i got a guppy from my science teacher as part of experiment. after the experiment i took it home and i moved it to my 5 gallon before moving it to my 29 gallon. now i look at it and wonder why it hasnt grown its long tail. i know its male and all the other male guppies have the long flowing tail. so im trying to decide if its a Endler or no because just before i wrote this it stuck up its dorsal fin and it look like the pictures ive seen of endlers? is it maybe a mix? i have some pics:



















Can you id him please? he is only like 3/4-1"


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Guppies usually have a colored tail, while endler's usually have a clear tip. This looks like an endler's. They are in the same genus, so they will interbreed with guppies (I think), a few generations later and you wont know the difference lol.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

he is alon, he had a friend in the 5 which died a few days later. can you explain why it's parents came from an all guppy tank? and do they usually stay that small its gorn like 1/2-3/4" in 6 months


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Then maybe its a guppy. Endler's dont just pop out of mid-water...


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

the parents would have been endlers that wound up with someone else or in most probability, died. 

the second posibility is that this is a hybrid which is a more likely senario. he shouldnt be that small at 6 months. you sure he is getting enough food?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I can call that an Endler for sure.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

but if its from an all guppy tank, it cant be a pure endler right?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

looking at the two photo's I would have to say that his endler, tho not being a "show" example of an endler is definitly an endler. Same body/finnage/mouth/eyes. There really doesn't seem to be any signifigant signs that it might have crossed with a guppy. When two species cross you'll definetly see traits from both sides of the family.

Like Ligers Tiger/Lion Hybrid 








Not only are they bigger than sin you'll notice it's facial structure is definetly a blend tiger forehead/nose lion jaw. plus the coloration of a savahna lion, with tiger stripes. Paws also take more after a tiger









God help us if they ever escape from thier zoo. That's a 12 foot long cat that's near 3 1/2 feet tall at the shoulder, weighing in at over 1/2ton that's between 1000 to 1200lbs.


----------



## butters (Jul 13, 2009)

They keep that liger at a zoo by me called jungle island. Ive seen that thing in person and it is HUGE


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

hope it NEVER gets out!


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yes, but they are sterile, and can't reproduce. They also have health problems and probably couldn't survive in the wild.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

wonder why do people spend good money on such genetic creations?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2009)

tosh....that endler....is that a wild strain or captive bred? cos i know this one guy on aquabid who specalizes in hybrid endlers that are nearly exact replicas


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

That endler has guppy in it for sure but it is an endler.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

i pulled it off of ... some type of online fish buying site =P


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

sorry buddy.....i really dont think that would be a true endler.....most stores sell hybrid endlers, which are bred with the guppy strain. wild endlers are extremly hard to find now a days.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

To me, the OP's fish looks like the result of some bad breeding practice. This looks to me like some misfortune caused by inbreeding or bad cross-breeding.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

OP? as in Original Post?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

What kind of experiment were you doing with a fish?


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Its called world in a jar. we added some substrate, a plant, water, and a guppy to a jar. and we were learning about the respiration and photsynthesis processes. so in theory, the guppy was supposed to live off the plant as fodd and the oxygen it made and the plant should live off the carbon dioxide the guppy made. we had to keep it a the right temperature and we would study and observe it each day and take notes on it. i was very fun!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

not fun at all SAF. no wonder he hasnt grown. he hasnt been getting his nutrition. i dont think he will grow any bigger. try moving him out of there for a while and feed him well.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

well i actually got a diferent guppy since the one i had died  i have making sure that he gets 1-2 flakes by hand feeding him i hope that the angels dont mistake him for a snack soon


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

yeah, that was exactly why i asked what kind of experiment it was. I figured that it MAY have something to do with the lack of growth.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

na. angels dont go after guppys.....they love neons though...


----------



## Leila1 (Jun 13, 2009)

It's an endler for sure. Have a few of those that i caught in a nearby river.


----------



## OldMan (Dec 30, 2008)

The OP has a plain, garden variety wild type guppy. It has not been selected to "improve" fin size, fin shapes or colors. To me, as an endler breeder, it shows no sign of ever having seen an endler. 
Leila, in Trinidad, there are no native endlers but lots of wild and feral guppies.
My avatar is a true endler which does not resemble the fish in this post at all.


----------

